# AES lyonnaise [2002]...



## cl97 (4 Novembre 2002)

si ca c'est pas une bonne idée ! qui est partant ?

chris


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

*Yesss !!*
L'AES Lyonnaise est au programme,elle a déjà été évoquée plusieurs fois ...
J'ai même l'endroit idéal pour la réunion (chez mon pote Raymond au Chanteclerc,Blrd de la Croix Rousse),qui se trouve être tout à fait dans l'esprit du Lou Pascalou.
Il ne manque plus que la date,et, les participants.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

Et un mackie gonflable pour faire illusion !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2002)

oublie pas le gribouille en carton /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

Le Gribouille on espère bien l'avoir en vrai,il habite juste en bas des pentes de la Croix Rousse  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Quand au Mackie l'a intêret de nous amener l'Alem  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Sinon va falloir faire un paquet de baudruches pour les photos  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cl97 (4 Novembre 2002)

yes au chantecler, ca pourrait être sympa. On programme ça pour quand ? mi/fin novembre ?

chris
ps: j'ai demandé autour de moi, y a pas mal de personnes intéréssés


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

C'est vrai qu'on pourrait penser à qq chose courant du mois,
sinon ça ne se fera jamais,attendons de voir le nombre d'habitués du bar qui passent par le sujet  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 


PS:
'Tanplan j'ai bien noté l'intêret que tu as tout de suite porté au sujet  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
_Je t'attendrai à la porte du garage 
   Tu paraîtra dans ta superbe auto ..._


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Le Gribouille on espère bien l'avoir en vrai,il habite juste en bas des pentes de la Croix Rousse  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Quand au Mackie l'a intêret de nous amener l'Alem  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Sinon va falloir faire un paquet de baudruches pour les photos  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

si Gribouille en est, ça peut se faire sauf que le samedi c'est out pour moi excepté le 23 où ma collègue accepterait de me remplacer (quoique le tigivi soit chérot!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Je t'attendrai à la porte du garage 
   Tu paraîtra dans ta superbe auto ... *<hr /></blockquote>

_Je mettrai mon giro 
et on ira au bistro..._

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## renaud_ (5 Novembre 2002)

Hop + 1 participant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2002)

Hop et moi aussi je suis partant !!! Je peux même inviter quelques membres des Gones du Mac si on est pas assez nombreux !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2002)

Trés bien je le notte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Mais c'est moi qui conduis l'ascenceur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2002)

Je comptais bien sur le passage de Melaure (faudra quand même que je fasse un saut aux Gones j'habites à coté  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  ).
Bon Grape devrait pas tarder à passer par là  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## maousse (5 Novembre 2002)

Heu, moi aussi peut-être si la date est pas donnée la veille, histoire de se retourner /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Lyon, c'est pas si loin ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Grape (5 Novembre 2002)

Count me in. Anytime, anywhere, anyday...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2002)

Oky  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Yop Maousse,Grape...
Que du beau monde tout ça  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
* LE SAMEDI 23 NOV  * Si celà convient à tous ,serait une bonne idée, juste le semaine du beaujolais nouveau héhé,si je ne me trompe pas la"vogue aux marrons"devrait être installée sur le boulevard (moins sur ).
Dés qu'il y à des réponses sur la date je m'occupe d'aller voir Raymond au Chanteclerc pour prévoir le coup,de faire une photo pour ceux qui ne conaissent pas,et,de trouver un chtit plan pour ceux qui ne seraient pas de Lyon (ça devient international pour le coup)
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2002)

Merci aux admin pour le zoli post-it sur le sujet  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
J'allais justement faire un mail pour ça  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Merci aux admin pour le zoli post-it sur le sujet  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif *



quels admins ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

quels admins ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

ça fait mieux sans s admin au pluriel  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif un peu de création bon sang /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Merci Alem c'est ça ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
L'est content  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Onra (6 Novembre 2002)

Moi aussi, moi aussi... je peux venir ?

Et qu'est-ce qu'on y fait dans une AES ? On amène une table pour mettre sa machine de dessus et on met une banderolle derrière soi : "Stand Onra : partie intégrante du hub numérique" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Novembre 2002)

Euh, il y a aussi un stand bière pression qui a toute son importance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*
 LE SAMEDI 23 NOV   Si celà convient à tous ,serait une bonne idée, juste le semaine du beaujolais nouveau héhé,si je ne me trompe pas la"vogue aux marrons"devrait être installée sur le boulevard (moins sur ).
Dés qu'il y à des réponses sur la date je m'occupe d'aller voir Raymond au Chanteclerc pour prévoir le coup,de faire une photo pour ceux qui ne conaissent pas,et,de trouver un chtit plan pour ceux qui ne seraient pas de Lyon (ça devient international pour le coup)
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif       *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est quoi la vogue aux marrons ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif Ça devrait aller pour tout le reste... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Onra (6 Novembre 2002)

Cool, bah alors vous pouvez compter sur moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (6 Novembre 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Euh, il y a aussi un stand bière pression qui a toute son importance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Pour répondre clairement:
Raymond du Chanteclerc est Anglais (du nord-est je crois),
et,il brasse sa bière sur place ;-) (juste au dessus du bar).
Si ça t'intêresses Maousse je peux t'organiser une visite /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Pour la vogue aux marrons il me semble qu'elle se termine mi-novembre !!
Donc pas de iTrain fantôme ni de concour de flêchettes  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
Mais plus de place pour se garer  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



A voté  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gribouille (6 Novembre 2002)

maissheuuuuh j'ai rien dit moa... me suis trompé de thread... pas voté encore... j'réflechis  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2002)

Tu fais bien... Il risque d'y avoir du monde... Et pas que du bô linge !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Tu fais bien... Il risque d'y avoir du monde... Et pas que du bô linge !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

C'est sur il manque plus que Rillettes,on va faire un pâté  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2002)

C'est direct en TGV, Le Mans - Lyon ?
ça va lui faire une belle promenade... Va pas être frais en arrivant, le rillettes...!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Onra (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* C'est direct en TGV, Le Mans - Lyon ?
*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, c'est un direct... 3heures il me semble.


----------



## JR castor (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* C'est direct en TGV, Le Mans - Lyon ?
 Va pas être frais en arrivant, le rillettes...!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Déjà qu'il est pas trés frais au départ  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Mais y a toujours la stérilisation !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
J'irai le chercher à la gare le Rillettes  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Part Dieu ou Perrache ???
Où il est le Rillettes d'ailleurs ?


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2002)

RILLETTES !! AU POTEAU !!
RILLETTES !! AU POTEAU !!
RILLETTES !! AU POTEAU !!
RILLETTES !! AU POTEAU !!
RILLETTES !! AU POTEAU !!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Yama (6 Novembre 2002)

je suis partant !


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * maissheuuuuh j'ai rien dit moa... me suis trompé de thread... pas voté encore... j'réflechis  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *



ma collègue me laisse mon samedi, je dépense cet argent pour venir ou pas ?? t'en dis quoi ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2002)

dit moi la date, moi aussi je veux aller voir gribouille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * dit moi la date, moi aussi je veux aller voir gribouille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



moi aussi quand j'étais petit, ch'vouley vouèr euch'mann'ken'piss !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2002)

Moi aussi, j'y vais! Tan'Plan, fais chauffer la touinego (ou alors on y va en TGV!)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Moi aussi, j'y vais! Tan'Plan, fais chauffer la touinego (ou alors on y va en TGV!)  *



Je sens qu'il va falloir commencer à faire mariner le Bissap  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_le TGV c'est plus sûr pour rentrer_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Moi aussi, j'y vais! Tan'Plan, fais chauffer la touinego (ou alors on y va en TGV!)  *



C'est une bonne idée !! Il parait qu'on y joue encore de chouettes westerns !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Novembre 2002)

Je vais regarder mon agenda /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
Ca tombe bien pisk j'ai de la famille sur Lyon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Pour le transport yen a qui se dévoueraient pour un co-voiturage? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Ou alors on prend tous le TGV en famille nombreuse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Novembre 2002)

Je viens de regarder les prix du TGV et je pense qu'il y en a pour 60 euros minimum allez-retour avec une carte 12-25 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
J'affinerai ma recherche cet après-midi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Xav' (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Oky  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
 LE SAMEDI 23 NOV   Si celà convient à tous...*<hr /></blockquote>

Vous partez pour le 23 Novembre ? (histoire que je le colle dans le calendrier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

Je ne pourrais me joindre à vous, je le regrette.

Amusez-vous bien au pays du saucisson de fauve /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2002)

le 23 si alem vient ça me va /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif mais qui va venir nous chercher ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2002)

Moi biensur !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2002)

Comme ça, on aura le temps de se faire une toile ou deux !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr />* 

Vous partez pour le 23 Novembre ? (histoire que je le colle dans le calendrier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

Je ne pourrais me joindre à vous, je le regrette.

Amusez-vous bien au pays du saucisson de fauve /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
On te regrettera aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Puisqu'il n'y a pas eu d'objections...
Vi Xav' on dit le  * 23 NOV AU CHANTECLER à partir de 15h * (metro croix rousse)
J'appelle tout à l'heure pour prevenir Raymond qu'on va lui prendre un peu de place  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
De toute façon on fera comme au Lou,pas de tables spéciales !(improvisation au grés des affinités)


----------



## renaud_ (7 Novembre 2002)

Le 23 ?

J'espere que j'aurai recu mon bel iBook, ans quoi je ne serais pas encore un mac user : voudrais pas me faire lapider sur le place de la cx rousse ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

renaud


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2002)

C'est l'intention qui compte ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Novembre 2002)

Qui a une place pour moi sur son toit? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Personne y va en train? Histoire de faire le voyage ensemble si ya plus de places dans les touingos et Cie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par renaud_:</font><hr />* Le 23 ?

J'espere que j'aurai recu mon bel iBook, ans quoi je ne serais pas encore un mac user : voudrais pas me faire lapider sur le place de la cx rousse ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

renaud  *<hr /></blockquote>

No soucy /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Y a bien qu'un PCMann pour penser des horreurs pareilles /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Au 23 avec ou sans iBook /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Qui a une place pour moi sur son toit? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Personne y va en train? Histoire de faire le voyage ensemble si ya plus de places dans les touingos et Cie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Les Touingos et les R5 et les Polos,si tu veux mon avis elles vont rester au garage,et,leur proprios dans leurs charentaises moltonnées  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Bon !! Les Gens... pour le "Chanteclerc" si des fois on est nombreux on aura droit à une salle juste AES (pour ceux qui connaissent la salle qui sert aux concerts dans la véranda).
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2002)

Bien sur qu'on sera nombreux !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

Yepp !!
Va même y avoir annonce sur   couleur  3


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Yepp !!
Va même y avoir annonce sur   couleur  3  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est quoi donc, couleur 3 ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif On va passer à la télé ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

Radio underground  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

Bon demain je grimpe accrocher un drapeau pirate sur la basilique de fourviére  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Pour ceusse qui sont pas de Lyon ça fera un point de repère  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

ps: pour la télé (locale!! ça peut s'arranger)si Maousse met un nud "pâpe"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## JR castor (7 Novembre 2002)

Trop tard carab ! Batspray a déjà pensé à Fourviére  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JR castor:</font><hr />* Trop tard carab ! Batspray a déjà pensé à Fourviére  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Bien joué l'Araignée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (7 Novembre 2002)

heuh.... non rien ... sais toujours pas... je vais regarder mon agenda... le 23 à quelle heure ? non parceque à 10h je me lève, à 11h45 je déscend ma poubelle, à11h57 je prends un petit déjuené dans mon bar traditionnel, 12h22 à 15h50 je suis chez le coiffeur épilateur salon de thé, de 15h58 à 16h05 je suis au boulot, après je suis libre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (7 Novembre 2002)

ah non mais c'est un samedi le 23 ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

Bon ceux qui sont pas de Lyon...Vous voyez Fourviére !! Et ben c'est pas là  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  hinhinhin©

Girb ;-) le 23 à partir de 15h jusqu'à épuisement !! 
Chacun passe quand il veut.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Les Touingos et les R5 et les Polos,si tu veux mon avis elles vont rester au garage,et,leur proprios dans leurs charentaises moltonnées  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

pas de problème, tu me trouves l'argent pour descendre en Tigivi parce que le kickboxing en charentaises c'est pas mon truc !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu me trouves l'argent pour descendre en Tigivi*<hr /></blockquote>

T'as déjà des ardoises de partout, tu crois qu'on vas te faire crédit comme ça longtemps ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

T'as déjà des ardoises de partout, tu crois qu'on vas te faire crédit comme ça longtemps ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu veux que je t'envoies un chèque de 20euros ?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

Pas besoin d'argent pour le TGV en ce moment ils ont tous du retard... ils remboursent ! 
Enfin si tu as de la chance comme carab  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  
_le week-end dernier retour remboursé_


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2002)

Tu me le donneras à Lyon, il parait que les bons comptes font les bons zamis !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
tu veux que je t'envoies un chèque de 20euros ? *<hr /></blockquote> 
Pourquoi pas... Mais pas en (C6H10O5)n* cette fois-ci !!

*:_ cellulose pour les littéraires_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



*[message du modérateur]et la charte alors ? la vie privée de gens ne regardent personne sur ces forums.[/message du modérateur]*
_[message discret de l'admin qui se marre] il ne faut pas abuser non plus en profitant de nos droits pour empêcher les attaques personnelles. Sinon, fut un temps, j'aurais effacé tous les forums, moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif [/message discret de l'admin qui ne se marre plus trop]_

[réponse]c'est bien noté, pas d'info perso, les IP aussi ? parce que les modérateurs justement qui balancent les IP des posteurs de macgé sur Ichat, c'est autorisé ? c'est bien ici qu'ils les voient non ?[fin du message]

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2002)

du cash, rien que du cash !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2002)

vu tes réponses en ce moment, je garde l'argent sous le coude tiens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

* Donc AES à Lyon le Samedi 23 NOV au Chanteclerc (metro croix rousse) à Partir de 15h* 
On passe à l'heure qu'on veut,on reste le temps qu'on veut.


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *je garde l'argent sous le coude tiens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  *



Je croyais avoir lu ça et là que tu bossais maintenant... Ils payent pas à la fnac ? Ils font de la formation au black ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_qui paie ses dettes s'enrichit !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

* Donc AES à Lyon le Samedi 23 NOV au Chanteclerc (metro croix rousse) à Partir de 15h* 
On passe à l'heure qu'on veut,on reste le temps qu'on veut.


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2002)

Tu va y arriver, petit scarabée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

..et puis généralement je l'évite, mais là, le  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif s'impose.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* Tu va y arriver, petit scarabée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

..et puis généralement je l'évite, mais là, le  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif s'impose.   *<hr /></blockquote>
Vi ça serait dommage de fermer ce thread  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * à 15h50 je suis chez le coiffeur épilateur salon de thé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Tiens le mien fait pareil avec cabines de bronzage en plus  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (7 Novembre 2002)

ah zut... ouais mais y te fais pas le massage thaï gratos le tiens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (7 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * je garde l'argent sous le coude tiens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  *



t'fais as chier, t'iras aux putes avec à Lyon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

y'en à plein qui se trainent dans le quartier à scarab /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

y'en à plein qui se trainent dans le quartier à scarab /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Chui d'accord  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

J'habites Ainay pour ceux qui le sauraient pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif sous la protection de la vierge  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif et du.... Batsignal  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (8 Novembre 2002)

Bon vu le prix (avec les consos et le transport pour aller à la gare) yen a rapidement pour plus de 100 euros... alors à moins qu'un généreux transporteur toubesque fasse la navette à tarif réduit je pourrais po venir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif _J'entend déjà les cris de joie maoussien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif _
Donc comme je suis un peu à sec en ce moment je viendrai mentalement en position du lotus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## renaud_ (9 Novembre 2002)

Mouaip, c'est vrai que genre vers le pont, y'en a pas mal ...

Moi, je bosse à charlemagne, et a coté, ainay, c'est une eglise /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2002)

Renaud /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Voilà tu brules,tu as presque trouvé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
En effet Ainay est l'eglise de Lyon...
Mais passons à autre chose /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## JR castor (9 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*  Donc AES à Lyon le Samedi 23 NOV au Chanteclerc (metro croix rousse) à Partir de 15h 
On passe à l'heure qu'on veut,on reste le temps qu'on veut.

*<hr /></blockquote>

* OKY !!  * /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Novembre 2002)

Et bien ça va être chaud...j'essaierai de passer voir les gones se pinter au Chantecler...

Je suis de Lyon 7 à côté des universités, si il y des brebis égarées qui cherchent la Cx-Rousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais ôtez moi d'un doute le 23 c'est à combien de jours de la soirée beaujolais ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Et bien ça va être chaud...j'essaierai de passer voir les gones se pinter au Chantecler...

Je suis de Lyon 7 à côté des universités, si il y des brebis égarées qui cherchent la Cx-Rousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ôtez moi d'un doute le 23 c'est à combien de jours de la soirée beaujolais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Le beaujolais nouveau c'est jeudi 21 à partir de 0h00 GMT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;
Les casquettes en plomb ou en disques durs recyclés sont acceptées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Et oublies pas ton Nikon


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 


 Et oublies pas ton Nikon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Par principe je n'aime pas poster anonyme,c'était moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_pas nettoyé mes cookies pourtant !!!_


----------



## hegemonikon (13 Novembre 2002)

Oula ca veut dire que je serai peut-être encore au sonnar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lançant des "hips" ici ou là pour éviter les obstacles...

Pour l'appareil je l'ai pas encore et les argentiques sont dans ma maison de campagne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon advienne que pourra !


----------



## huexley (14 Novembre 2002)

Oué j'en serais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca fait pas trop loin depuis le 7e, reste a voir comment je vais rentrer (surement a genoux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Novembre 2002)

Trois options pour la descente : (en prévoyant 1/3 à genou , 2/3 sur les rotules)

1/ rue des pierre plantées puis montée de la grande côte...
avantage: c'est direct, la vue est superbe ..
inconvenient: difficile de rouler pépère avec ces escaliers et les poivreaux ici ou la qui font obstacle.

2/ le tunnel 
avantage: le grand frisson façon roulette russe avec les voitures en face
inconvénient: le grand frisson façon roulette russe avec les voitures en face

3/direction  Cx-Rousse plateau mais ya une astuce : il faut tambouriner à la porte du commissariat.
avantage: c'est un petit commissariat : ils te déscendent en fourgon place Sathonay gratuitement dans la joie et la bonne humeur
inconvénient: prévoir de 2 à 6 heures supplémentaires et l'aspirine n'est pas fournie.

Bon encore quelques jours pour réfléchir !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Va pour le tunnel à contre-sens,en caisse à savon,le rescapé relate les faits


----------



## JR castor (14 Novembre 2002)

AVIS aux passants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voter pour l'AES de LYON,on a que 4 étoiles,ça fait mauvais effet à coté des autres  





_j'ai déja voté avec mes deux pseudos et sans changer d'IP ! vais finir par me faire repérer_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

Le chtit plan pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le chemin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et la photo :


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2002)

ça devient select les AES _people_ _où il fait bon voir et être vu_ fichtre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_vous me direz, le Lou Pascalou est cité dans technikart ça devient hype ces AES_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2002)

Je sais j'aurais du lire en entier avant de poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Imaginez une petite jeune de Neuilly qui ferait un papier sur le Lou,
mais la photo était belle,alors je laisse,ça en fera rire plus d'un.
En tout cas Henry Miller ne reclamera pas de droits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









pour cette belle description naturaliste,et,même si Zola a dû beaucoup 
 maigrir ces derniéres années ça m'étonnerait qu'il se retourne dans sa tombe,
il a sans doute mieux à faire...
La photo reste trés bien néanmoins


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2002)

Bon ben le 23 je pourrais pas... suis pas à lyon...


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2002)

gribouillenonyme pas logué a dit:
			
		

> * Bon ben le 23 je pourrais pas... suis pas à lyon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * vide !(message subliminal de carab)  *








Si des fois tu n'est pas parti pour le wekende,ça durera sans doute jusqu'au 24  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tant que Raymond ne nous met pas dehors on compte bien faire la fermeture ! _et plus si affinités_


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *Imaginez une petite jeune de Neuilly qui ferait un papier sur le Lou *



bah il y a déja une jeune fille de Neuilly qui bossait au Lou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2002)

bonjour tout le monde,

bonne idée de rassembler les macusers lyonnais.

Mais une question (très) bête : c'est quoi une AES ?
Quel rapport avec l'Apple Expo, chacun fait une démo de son matos ?

Est-ce que c'est un truc privé ? (vous semblez tous vous connaitre...)

Merci de vos réponses (et peut-être à samedi...)


----------



## Xav' (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* bonjour tout le monde,

bonne idée de rassembler les macusers lyonnais.

Mais une question (très) bête : c'est quoi une AES ?
Quel rapport avec l'Apple Expo, chacun fait une démo de son matos ?

Est-ce que c'est un truc privé ? (vous semblez tous vous connaitre...)

Merci de vos réponses (et peut-être à samedi...)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Très touchant et amusant ton message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'adore.

Tu n'es pas obligé d'amener ton matos (sauf si tu y tiens vraiment).
En fait, une AE Sauvage n'est qu'une bouffe-apéro (rayez les mentions inutiles) entre gens de bonne compagnie, dont l'origine viens de l'annulation de l'AE 2001.

Beaucoup de connaissent déjà, c'est vrai, mais tous on comme point commun de s'être rencontré sur ces forums.

Alors si tu es partant pour une journée pleine de bonne humeur, rejoins tous ces sacripants samedi prochain, tu seras le bienvenu pour parler Mac ou autre autour d'un verre de beaujolpif nouveau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2002)

*  J - 3 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse *
* A Partir de 15 H...  *


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2002)

*  J - 2 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse *
* A Partir de 15 H...  *


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*   J - 2 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse 
 A Partir de 15 H...  


















*<hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*   J - 2 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse 
 A Partir de 15 H...  


















*<hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*   J - 2 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse 
 A Partir de 15 H...  


















*<hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*   J - 2 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse 
 A Partir de 15 H...  


















*<hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*   J - 2 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse 
 A Partir de 15 H...  


















*<hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*   J - 2 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse 
 A Partir de 15 H...  


















*<hr /></blockquote>
....




[ndm] j'en ai laissé 6, pour comprendre l'idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/ndm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2002)

Quand ? et Où ?


----------



## maousse (22 Novembre 2002)

A samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 rillettes, je vais devoir rendre le sujet lisible je crois, en tout cas, j'en ai envie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2002)

Ce thread est réservé aux gens qui comptent participer,les nanas nanas ayant les jambes un peu courtes,et, étant devenus des pro du Ti en trois jours ont bien trop à faire sur les forums techniques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pour se rendre à Lyon ce Week-End


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* A samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 rillettes, je vais devoir rendre le sujet lisible je crois, en tout cas, j'en ai envie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *<hr /></blockquote>

Si j'en ai droit à 6 alors, vais pas me gèner !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Vous ne savez plus vous servir des ascenceurs ?!_


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2002)

*  J - 1 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse *
* A Partir de 15 H...  *



*  J - 1 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse *
* A Partir de 15 H...  *



*  J - 1 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse *
* A Partir de 15 H...  *



*  J - 1 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse *
* A Partir de 15 H...  *



*  J - 1 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse *
* A Partir de 15 H...  *



*  J - 1 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse *
* A Partir de 15 H...  *


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2002)

6, juste pour l'esprit !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[automodéré, pour les âmes sensibles]


----------



## maousse (23 Novembre 2002)

ouf, heuresement que tu n'y as pensé que deux jours avant !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2002)

le confit d'oie est couché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*  J - 1 RDV au Chanteclerc 151 bdv de la Croix Rousse *
* A Partir de 15 H...  *




















   [/b]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2002)

Demain j'arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Jour *J*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* Demain j'arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Jour J



*<hr /></blockquote>

Perdu mes papiers M'sieur l'agent


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Novembre 2002)

Zut je serai bloqué toute l'aprés-midi...

Amusez-vous bien les gones


----------



## gribouille (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Zut je serai bloqué toute l'aprés-midi...

Amusez-vous bien les gones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

oui moi aussi.... et pis faut que j'ailles faire mes courses... pas le temps moi... croyez que j'ai que ça à faire moa.... je suis pas Blob, moi.... je fais qqchose de ma vie moi...


----------



## Grape (24 Novembre 2002)

Il est 15:19... Bon j'y vais


----------



## Blob (24 Novembre 2002)

il est 15h46 je suis bloqué chez moi je dois surveiller mon mur... 

des fois qu'il essayerait de  se casser ....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2002)

Ouais ben nous on y est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bizarre y a plein de Gribouille


----------



## Blob (24 Novembre 2002)

Des photos des photos!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2002)

Trois photos ça ira *??!!*


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Novembre 2002)

Oui mais où sont-elles ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2002)

On a passé une excellente soirée avec Grape et Maousse,Lyon est une ville de Gnous et le restera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Demain la liste des absents en gras et en rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Seuls Hegemonikon et Gribouille ont au moins eu la correction de prévenir (mention + pour Gribouille qui avait déjà dit qu'il ne venait pas ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS:j'aurais bien dis une ville de trous du cul,mais comme Maousse ne me modérera pas sur ce coup là !!!...


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Novembre 2002)

Allons allons, Lyon n'est pas une ville si antipathique que ça...

Enfin j'essaierai de ne pas rater la prochaine


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 
Enfin j'essaierai de ne pas rater la prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>

s'il y en a une


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr />* 	Hello à tous,

Alors, voilà, j'ai fait le premier embryon d'AES À Toulouse, j'ai fait quelques AES au Lou et me voilà à Lyon.

Alors, avec Chris (CL97 pour les anciens des forums), on s'est dit, "si on en faisait une à Lyon?".

Donc on voudrait savoir si on a des lyonnais motivés sur les forums (même si, bon, y a moins de vie qu'avant su le bar).

Pour l'endroit, Chris a sûrement quelques idées, mais faites vos propositions...

En espérant recevoir plein de réponses!  *<hr /></blockquote>

quand on lance un truc, on l'assume jusqu'au bout.

'bécile !


----------



## Bialès (24 Novembre 2002)

Hello à tous,

Alors, voilà, j'ai fait le premier embryon d'AES À Toulouse, j'ai fait quelques AES au Lou et me voilà à Lyon.

Alors, avec Chris (CL97 pour les anciens des forums), on s'est dit, "si on en faisait une à Lyon?".

Donc on voudrait savoir si on a des lyonnais motivés sur les forums (même si, bon, y a moins de vie qu'avant su le bar).

Pour l'endroit, Chris a sûrement quelques idées, mais faites vos propositions...

En espérant recevoir plein de réponses!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

s'il y en a une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Sans moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour se faire une bouffe avec Grape et Maousse la prochaine fois on se téléphone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On en aurait fait une à Arbois ,qu'on irait seulement se coucher,hein Starbus !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr />* 	Hello à tous,
Donc on voudrait savoir si on a des lyonnais motivés sur les forums (même si, bon, y a moins de vie qu'avant su le bar).
En espérant recevoir plein de réponses!  *<hr /></blockquote>

 *(même si, bon, y a moins de vie qu'avant su le bar)*  

C'est sur...trés fort comme "ambienceur" Biales !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2002)

C'était moi


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

 (même si, bon, y a moins de vie qu'avant su le bar)  

C'est sur...trés fort comme "ambienceur" Biales !!!    *<hr /></blockquote>

il pouvait pas savoir, c'était son premier post sur macgé depuis 5 mois


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

retour de mon train en début d'après midi... 
partis hier vers 14h45 après une matinée chargée (putain d'heures sup)
je me sentais un peut coupable de ne pas être à l'aes.... ben parceque le gribouille il imaginais les menbres AES dire "ah bin le gribouille, y fais bien le con sur les forums, hein, vas yde la gaudriolle.... quand y à une AES, un rencontre officielle eh ben y'a plus personne, le girbi y se défille hein ?" .... donc je me sentais un peut noué je dois dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de ne pas voir tout ce monde caché d'habitude derrière le orange de MacG.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eh ben je savais que je ratais qq chose.... mais je m'imaginais un monde fou moi... au moins 10 personnes.... 

eh ben non.... si j'ai bien compris 3 seulement. Je me sens encore plus coupable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Du coup là je me dis que j'ai vraiment raté qq chose... surtout que j'adore les 3 protagonistes présents de cette AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... bon si mon temps me le permet, je veut bien croiser un de ces 4 les 3 courageux-libres de cette AES intimiste


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * bon si mon temps me le permet, je veut bien croiser un de ces 4 les 3 courageux-libres de cette AES intimiste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et moi, et moi, et moi ??????


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

vah oui toi aussi... et le mackie bien sur


----------



## rillettes (25 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * C'était moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est sur !
faut bien trouver un responsable !!

Du goudron et des plumes pour le méchant Bialès qu'a enfermé les zentils forumeurs dans sa cave hier après-midi !!


----------



## rillettes (25 Novembre 2002)

Et quand on connait les caves de Lyon, ils devaient pas être très propres quand ils ont été relachés ce matin !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
C'est sur !
faut bien trouver un responsable !!

*<hr /></blockquote>

Justement on l'a pas trouvé !!


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense Xav'* et Jeanba3000 mais *je trouve choquant de lancer des sujets sur l'organisation d'AES puis lorsque la manifestation a lieu, on ne s'excuse même pas de ne pas y pointer le bout de son nez.*

Je suis content que les AES existent un peu partout dorénavant et je souhaite longue vie à toutes ces AES *mais quand on se propose d'organiser quelque chose, on s'y tient*.

c'est en quelque sorte *respecter ses engagements*.

_* même si la discussion a déja eu lieu entre nous sur ce sujet à propos d'une autre personne depuis irréprochable._


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

ceci dit : *Longue Vie Aux AES !!*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2002)

*LYON (bilan,sans commentaire)
Un Meurthe et Mosellan,un Népalais,un Vosgien.....*

Nous remercions le Chanteclerc (qui on le comprendra ne nous bloquera plus de table)


----------



## Blob (25 Novembre 2002)

Tu me rassures!

J'espere que y'aura un peu plus de monde a l'aes belge !!  sinon je vais etre déçu de ma première aes


----------



## rillettes (25 Novembre 2002)

Vi !! Pas bien ça !! Pas Gentil !! Méchants les gens !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au trou les vilains qui respectent pas leurs engagements !!


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2002)

t'en fait pas normalement tout le monde est sur (enfin presque)


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* Vi !! Pas bien ça !! Pas Gentil !! Méchants les gens !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au trou les vilains qui respectent pas leurs engagements !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

pas la peine, on a trouvé pire : un poste de rédacteur-pompeur de news chez Mac4ever


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

pas la peine, on a trouvé pire : un poste de rédacteur-pompeur de news chez Mac4ever   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Ça fait mieux sur un CV de mettre MacG, c'est sûr


----------



## maousse (25 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ceci dit : Longue Vie Aux AES !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, on y rencontre des gens merveilleux


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
* même si la discussion a déja eu lieu entre nous sur ce sujet à propos d'une autre personne depuis irréprochable. *<hr /></blockquote>

ki c'est, ki c'est ki c'est ?


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 

Oui, on y rencontre des gens merveilleux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

hahemmm touss touss.... si j'étais pas bloqué ce jour ... je serais donc venus... t'aurais p'têtre pas dit ça après


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Ça fait mieux sur un CV de mettre MacG, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

bien vu. si j'étais rédac' de mac4ever, je ne le mettrais pas sur mon CV, autant mettre une photo d'anna kournikova dans ce cas


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Ça fait mieux sur un CV de mettre MacG, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je le mettrai sur mon prochain CV


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

ki c'est, ki c'est ki c'est ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est pas macinside, t'es rassuré ?


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

je le mettrai sur mon prochain CV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

_Le mackie, avec correcteur en option_. Dans ce cas-là, qu'ils m'appellent


----------



## maousse (25 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * hahemmm touss touss.... si j'étais pas bloqué ce jour ... je serais donc venus... t'aurais p'têtre pas dit ça après
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui sait ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense Xav'* et Jeanba3000 mais je trouve choquant de lancer des sujets sur l'organisation d'AES puis lorsque la manifestation a lieu, on ne s'excuse même pas de ne pas y pointer le bout de son nez.

Je suis content que les AES existent un peu partout dorénavant et je souhaite longue vie à toutes ces AES mais quand on se propose d'organiser quelque chose, on s'y tient.

c'est en quelque sorte respecter ses engagements.

* même si la discussion a déja eu lieu entre nous sur ce sujet à propos d'une autre personne depuis irréprochable. *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est noté.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />*

Eh ben je savais que je ratais qq chose.... mais je m'imaginais un monde fou moi... au moins 10 personnes.... 

eh ben non....

bon si mon temps me le permet, je veut bien croiser un de ces 4 les 3 courageux-libres de cette AES intimiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui nous aussi on s'était dit une dizaine...
Grib ce n'est que partie remise pour une AES sauvage...sauvage...sauvage...

En tout cas c'était *trés trés trés* sympa,on a fini cet aprem sur le quai de la gare.Et je vois que Maousse est bien rentré à Marseille (merci encore pour les calissons)


----------



## Xav' (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense Xav'* et Jeanba3000 mais je trouve choquant de lancer des sujets sur l'organisation d'AES puis lorsque la manifestation a lieu, on ne s'excuse même pas de ne pas y pointer le bout de son nez.

Je suis content que les AES existent un peu partout dorénavant et je souhaite longue vie à toutes ces AES mais quand on se propose d'organiser quelque chose, on s'y tient.

c'est en quelque sorte respecter ses engagements.

* même si la discussion a déja eu lieu entre nous sur ce sujet à propos d'une autre personne depuis irréprochable. *<hr /></blockquote>

Que ce soit une AES ou la foire internationale du cochon, c'est dommage de proposer une journée sympa et de laisser choir tout le monde sans donner suite à son idée (même si c'est pour de bonnes raisons).

Que cela ne vous empêche pas d'inviter les utilisateurs Mac (présent ou non sur ces forums) à se rencontrer autour d'une chopine ou de tout autre breuvage euphorisant dans votre ville !

Désolé amis de Lyon, la prochaine fois sera la bonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et si je ne travaille pas le samedi, je viens !


----------



## Bialès (25 Novembre 2002)

Oh là oh là

Je rêve ou je suis l'objet d'une discussion sur MacG.
Tout d'abord, mes plus plates excuses, je n'ai pu être présent comme vous l'avez tous constatés.

Je vais m'expliquer mais sachez que j'avais des bonnes raisons vu que j'étais à la MacExpo à Londres en train de vendre des macs à pleins de PC Users (si c'est pas une bonne raison ça....).
La preuve  ici .

Mais en fait, je n'ai appris l'existence de cette AES que 3 jours avant mon départ de la bouche de Chris.

Je ne viens en effet plus trop sur MacG car je fais semblant de travailler et ça me prend du temps (en plus, je n'ai pas le net chez moi acutellement).
Donc, quand j'ai lancé ce sujet, je me suis abonne aux réponses, pensant recevoir les réponses dans ma boîte mail. Or, je n'en ai reçu qu'une seule, je pensais donc que le projet était tombé à l'eau.
Je n'étais pas habitué aux changements du forums MacG qui fait que l'on reçoit les réponses aux messages qu'on poste, pas au thread.

Voilà, toute mes confuses, je serai présent à la prochaine et je vous montrerai le PowerBook SuperDrive que je viens de recevoir (désolé....).

Est-ce que la communauté MacG me pardonne?
Je plaide coupable avec circonstances éternuantes.


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2002)

Je suis d'accord et désolé de ne pas avoir pu venir mais c'est vraiment au dernier moment que je n'ai pu venir. Je ne peux pas vous dire pourquoi, mais j'ai passé la journée au chevet de ma copine qui était loin d'être au meilleur de sa forme.

Ceci dit je suis sur que la prochaine fois sera la bonne. Mais pour que les utilisateurs lyonnais se connaissent au moins de vue, je propose une rencontre aux Gones du Mac le 3 décembre 2002. J'y serais à partir de 20H30. Que ceux qui sont intéréssé se déclare (pas d'anonymes et avec un email sur votre pseudo, merci).

Le lieu est sur, connu et vous pourrez découvrir l'Apple User Group de Lyon.

--------

Petit conseil : restez célibataire le plus longtemps possible ...


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />*  Mais pour que les utilisateurs lyonnais se connaissent au moins de vue, je propose une rencontre aux Gones du Mac le 3 décembre 2002. J'y serais à partir de 20H30. Que ceux qui sont intéréssé se déclare (pas d'anonymes et avec un email sur votre pseudo, merci).
*<hr /></blockquote>

moui mais à quelle heure ? moi ça m'interesse... faut que je retrouve cette adresse des gones des macs.... dans le deuxième je crois....


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2002)

Eh bien je propose qu'on se rencontre au bar La Cloche juste à coté vers 20H30. S'il n'est pas ouvert j'attendrais devant avec un ma boîte de Jaguar à la main ...

Je rappelle l'adresse : 4 rue de la charité, Lyon 3eme vers Bellecour (sur la droite lorsque l'on se met face à la poste, à coté de la brasserie Kanterbrau ou un truc du genre)


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 
Je rappelle l'adresse : 4 rue de la charité, Lyon 3eme vers Bellecour (sur la droite lorsque l'on se met face à la poste, à coté de la brasserie Kanterbrau ou un truc du genre)  *<hr /></blockquote>

je corrige c'est Lyon  *2ème*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* Eh bien je propose qu'on se rencontre au bar La Cloche juste à coté vers 20H30. S'il n'est pas ouvert j'attendrais devant avec un ma boîte de Jaguar à la main ...
*<hr /></blockquote>

LOL J'ai pas de sac à main  en Jaguar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look Blues Brothers ça ira ?


----------



## RV (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

LOL J'ai pas de sac à main  en Jaguar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Look Blues Brothers ça ira ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tiens un anonyme?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* 

Tiens un anonyme? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Nan c'est moi !!! ava pas vu...


----------



## rillettes (25 Novembre 2002)

Blues brothers en tongues !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mouahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* Blues brothers en tongues !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mouahahahahahahahaha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>
Hé vi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Laches les moi un peu d'ailleurs


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2002)

Effectivement 3eme c'est la part-dieu ou je bosse. 

Sinon j'avais bien pensé à prendre un dirigeable pour me signaler mais ça ne passe pas dans le métro ...


----------



## rillettes (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Hé vi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon carnaval alors !!


----------



## melmor (26 Novembre 2002)

et il s'y passe quoi à cette réunion ? 
moi je veux bien y venir mais pour faire quoi ?


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Novembre 2002)

La Cloche c'est  ici 

(gaffe ça fait planter Chimera)

Bon j'y serai (mais il faudra me le rappeler ) et avec un peu de chance j'aurais mon nouvel appareil photo numérique alors : tenue correcte exigée...


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Novembre 2002)

ben alors ?


----------



## Onra (27 Novembre 2002)

Encore raté... c'est mon anniv' et je serai sûrement au resto en train de manger japonais et d'ouvrir tous mes cadeaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin je crois...


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2002)

Decidément le Mardi ce n'est pas ton jour de liberté ! C'est pas grave on trouve un autre jour pour se fragger ...


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2002)

Okay, je pense que j'aurais aussi récupérer mon appareil photo oublié à Chalon.

RDV Mardi prochain !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * ben alors ?   *



Ben alors ! j'éspère que vous n'attendrez pas six heures comme nous l'autre jour


----------



## nekura (28 Novembre 2002)

Yop,

Je serai à La Cloche le 3/12, sauf problème de dernière minute.

La boîte de mac os sera en effet un signe de ralliement impossible à confondre


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2002)

Je serais assez étonné qu'il y ait deux personnes avec un gros X en peua de Jaguar à cet endroit et à cette heure ...


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2002)

Gribouille, Melmor, Hegemonikon et nekura

RDV demain soir au bar La Cloche ou devant à 20H30. S'il est ouvert on fera connaissance devant une mousse puis on ira au club, sinon on s'attend devant et on grimpe ensuite au club.

Bien entendu tout autre lecteur de McGé est bienvenu !!!


----------



## nekura (3 Décembre 2002)

Oki !

Par contre, je suspecte de ne pas pouvoir rester très tard, mais j'aurais bien assez de temps pour une petite bière


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* Gribouille, Melmor, Hegemonikon et nekura

RDV demain soir au bar La Cloche ou devant à 20H30. S'il est ouvert on fera connaissance devant une mousse puis on ira au club, sinon on s'attend devant et on grimpe ensuite au club.

Bien entendu tout autre lecteur de McGé est bienvenu !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bon j'y serai ... peut-être pas trés tard mais suffisament pour faire la connaissance des esthètes de MacGé...


----------



## melmor (3 Décembre 2002)

oups, je pourrais pas être là... je croyais que le 3 était le mercredi ! j'ai déjà quelque chose demain soir... ou alors, je peux à partir de 22h !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* Gribouille, Melmor, Hegemonikon et nekura
RDV demain soir au bar La Cloche ou devant à 20H30. *<hr /></blockquote>

Bonne soirée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				melmor a dit:
			
		

> * oups, je pourrais pas être là...  *



Oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr />* Oki ! Par contre, je suspecte de ne pas pouvoir rester très tard
*<hr /></blockquote>

Oups


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Gribouille*


`
Oups


----------



## Sir (3 Décembre 2002)

A quand la prochaine AES???


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* A quand la prochaine AES???
*<hr /></blockquote>

samedi en belgique !!


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2002)

En général y a du monde jusqu'a 24H00. Les soirées ne finissent jamais avant 23H00. Donc pas de soucis.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Décembre 2002)

00h00 ? c'est pas l'heure ou ca commence une AES ?





@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 00h00 ? c'est pas l'heure ou ca commence une AES ?




*<hr /></blockquote>

non, juste l'apéro avant l'AES


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

non, juste l'apéro avant l'AES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui mais à Lyon aprés vingt heures c'est trés tard déjà ...


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Oui mais à Lyon aprés vingt heures c'est trés tard déjà ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

déja qu'il faut oser sortir dans la rue pleine d'inconnus pour rencontrer d'autres inconnus


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

déja qu'il faut oser sortir dans la rue pleine d'inconnus pour rencontrer d'autres inconnus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>






 23 h c'est les nuits de pleine lune... la tension est à son comble


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 






 23 h c'est les nuits de pleine lune... la tension est à son comble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

il fait froid et les pas résonnent sur les pavés des faubourgs embrumés  ah oui, je les comprend comment ne pas être frileux à cette vision


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

il fait froid et les pas résonnent sur les pavés des faubourgs embrumés  ah oui, je les comprend comment ne pas être frileux à cette vision  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

ils auraient oubliés de boire ? quand t'as bien bu t'es pas frileux normalement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

oui, mais c'est là qu'on risque de se perdre, en suivant cette lumière intense près de l'horizon...


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

ils auraient oubliés de boire ? quand t'as bien bu t'es pas frileux normalement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

sisi, ils ont bu leurs verveine-menthe étaient bien chaudes


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

sisi, ils ont bu leurs verveine-menthe étaient bien chaudes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

avec un tuc ? ou un boudoir ?


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * oui, mais c'est là qu'on risque de se perdre, en suivant cette lumière intense près de l'horizon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux dire les phares de la Clio 1,9D garé sur les clous ?


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 

avec un tuc ? ou un boudoir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

avec un petit beurre


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu veux dire les phares de la Clio 1,9D garé sur les clous ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
non, celle du camion à ordures (tiens, il marche la nuit celui là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

avec un petit beurre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
finalement, les bugnes, c'est bon


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
non, celle du camion à ordures (tiens, il marche la nuit celui là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  *<hr /></blockquote>

tu confonds avec le car de police qui arpente poru garantir sécurité et prospérité des bons bourgeois bien blancs


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu confonds avec le car de police qui arpente poru garantir sécurité et prospérité des bons bourgeois bien blancs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Michel Noir ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 

avec un tuc ? ou un boudoir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

Aprés avoir joué sur un PC à la FNAC











*Je cite :*


			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai passé une heure à la FNAC sur ce jeux. Dans ces moments là ça fait mal d'avoir un Mac ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
finalement, les bugnes, c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
oui oui, je confirme, mais juste en passant, et attention au suc' poudre...


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
oui oui, je confirme, mais juste en passant, et attention au suc' poudre...   *<hr /></blockquote>

sur le clavier, ça tue !


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

sur le clavier, ça tue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
tant qu'à faire, je préfère le sable de la plage


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
tant qu'à faire, je préfère le sable de la plage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

ça tue encore plus


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ça tue encore plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

surtout le soir vers 23H


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

que la barbapapa ?


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * que la barbapapa ?  *




non que les chapichapo patapo !


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

surtout le soir vers 23H  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
pendant les nocturnes, tout est permis


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
pendant les nocturnes, tout est permis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

t'as des capotes ?


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'as des capotes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Pour mon TT, oui


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Pour mon TT, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

héhé prend aussi des euros pour la bière !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'as des capotes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben quoi à Lyon y a même des pharmacies où ils les vendent sans demander les papiers,ni le certificat de baptême


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Ben quoi à Lyon y a même des pharmacies où ils les vendent sans demander les papiers,ni le certificat de baptême  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

super ici, ils demandent même le permis de conduire !!


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Décembre 2002)

par contre si t'as de l'asthme : tu peux crever la bouche ouverte ils te donneront pas de la ventoline...

Tous au Doula City la boîte ouverte 7/7 24/24 de la mafia camerounaise de Lyon


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *Tous au Doula City la boîte ouverte 7/7 24/24 de la mafia camerounaise de Lyon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahlala la mafia est partout, faites gaffe surtout en sortant de boite vers 23H dans les ruelles sombres et embrumées !!


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ahlala la mafia est partout, faites gaffe surtout en sortant de boite vers 23H dans les ruelles sombres et embrumées !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est Al Capote le chef ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ahlala la mafia est partout, faites gaffe surtout en sortant de boite vers 23H dans les ruelles sombres et embrumées !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> * . Dans ces moments là ça fait mal d'avoir un Mac ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me disais aussi Melaure a dû tomber entre de mauvaises mains


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ahlala la mafia est partout, faites gaffe surtout en sortant de boite vers 23H dans les ruelles sombres et embrumées !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu rigoles : ils ferment les portes et tu ne peux sortir qu'à l'aube...

Le truc c'est d'amener une blonde pour souffler un peu...


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
C'est Al Capote le chef ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

oui et le chef des AES Lyonnaises est Truman Capote !!


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Tu rigoles : ils ferment les portes et tu ne peux sortir qu'à l'aube...

Le truc c'est d'amener une blonde pour souffler un peu...   *<hr /></blockquote>

t'as qu'à amener ton ibook tu pourras toujours faire une partie d'échecs


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Décembre 2002)

J'ai l'impression qu'il tape le rhum arrangé par chez vous


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Tu rigoles : ils ferment les portes et tu ne peux sortir qu'à l'aube...
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est un donjon ton truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 il s'en passe à Lyon


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai l'impression qu'il tape le rhum arrangé par chez vous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui, ça tape, mais surtout, tu veux toujours en reprendre une deuxième


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
oui, ça tape, mais surtout, tu veux toujours en reprendre une deuxième  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

_Rhum-Bissap Powah !!_


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Décembre 2002)

zut je m'a trompé la boîte c'est le Soleil : le Doula City et le Cochon sauvage sont les étapes préliminaires...

	Vivement les AES la nuit


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />*Vivement les AES la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

sur que pour vous, ça sera une innovation chez nous, c'est toujours le cas !!


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

Les aes lyonnaises sans lyonnais aussi


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

pis d'abord, moi, le flocon, je l'ai passé à Jougne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pour maousse!)


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Les aes lyonnaises sans lyonnais aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça c'est une super idée !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais on va la conserver uniquement sur Lyon si ça vous dérange pas !!


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* pis d'abord, moi, le flocon, je l'ai passé à Jougne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pour maousse!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est où ça, dans les montagnes picardes ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Les aes lyonnaises sans lyonnais aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu y étais toi aussi ?! avec tout ce monde (de la nuit) je t'ai même pas vu


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

sur que pour vous, ça sera une innovation chez nous, c'est toujours le cas !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

ahah héhé hihihi nous la nuit c'est réservé a des choses plus...disons...agréables...

Les pommes c'est juste bon pour la journée


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
C'est où ça, dans les montagnes picardes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ya pas de montagnes ici c'est pas comme à Reims !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jougne c'est pas loin de chez Bus (StarBus !)


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Tu y étais toi aussi ?! avec tout ce monde (de la nuit) je t'ai même pas vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Ben mince ! on a du se rater ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'comprends pas....


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ya pas de montagnes ici c'est pas comme à Reims !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jougne c'est pas loin de chez Bus (StarBus !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Ben alors, c'était pas si loin des vosges


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

ahah héhé hihihi nous la nuit c'est réservé a des choses plus...disons...agréables...

Les pommes c'est juste bon pour la journée   *<hr /></blockquote>

qui te dit qu'on parle de pommes ??? MOUAHAHAHAHAHA, ça frime beaucoup les lyonnais mais ça ne connait même pas le Rhum-Bissap (demande au doula de t'en préparer)

les AES, c'est fait pour boire !  (avant toute autre chose)


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Ben alors, c'était pas si loin des vosges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


pas loin, pas loin je sais pas, j'ai jamais fait autant en ski de fond !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Ben alors, c'était pas si loin des vosges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Nan pas bô les sapins du Jura  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les pistes de ski tout juste bonnes à faire passer le flocon à des picards


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Nan pas bô les sapins du Jura  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les pistes de ski tout juste bonnes à faire passer le flocon à des picards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

t'iras dire ça à Bus toi-même !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'iras dire ça à Bus toi-même !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

Qu'est ce qu'il devient depuis qu'il a passé son flocon de conduire


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Qu'est ce qu'il devient depuis qu'il a passé son flocon de conduire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je l'ai vu pas moins qu'hier soir sur Atchoum euh iChat !!


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Nan pas bô les sapins du Jura  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les pistes de ski tout juste bonnes à faire passer le flocon à des picards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est misérable comme remarque. Je préfère les forêts de sapins à ces sinistres montagnes sans verdure ... Quand au flocon, fais donc la transjurassienne et on verra si le relief n'est pas suffisant pour te calmer ..


----------



## nekura (4 Décembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Oups
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, pas de panique, je serai bel et bien là !
J'avais un petit doute sur l'heure de mon départ, ayant par ailleurs un petit doute sur l'heure à laquelle j'allais devoir me lever le lendemain... mais finalement pas de problèmes.

Par contre, détestant rentrer chez moi à pied, de nuit, avec un portable sur l'épaule, je vous quitterai avant l'heure de fermeture du métro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ou alors, taxi)


----------



## nekura (4 Décembre 2002)

Une petite question, est-ce qu'il est prévu / possible de manger à La Cloche ? j'y ai jamais été, je connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 

C'est misérable comme remarque. Je préfère les forêts de sapins à ces sinistres montagnes sans verdure ...



*<hr /></blockquote>

T'as pas du tout lire grosse nouille,le scarabée vient des Vosges,où les sapins sont bien plus verts que dans le jura


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2002)

Tu parles de ceux qui ont échappés aux plus acides ? Par qu'il se font de plus en plus rares ...


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Décembre 2002)

et puis ça ne vaut pas les chênes et les chataîgniers de nos régions...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Tu parles de ceux qui ont échappés aux plus acides ? Par qu'il se font de plus en plus rares ...  *



Tu veux dire:
Tu parles de ceux qui ont échappés aux *pluies* acides ?
Par*ce* qu'ils se font de plus en plus rares.

*Exact*Les quelques spécimens restant (dont scarab),ont été envoyés à Lyon où un grand nombre de mutants sur le point de passer du coté obscur ont été repérés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * et puis ça ne vaut pas les chênes et les chataîgniers de nos régions...   *



Si encore les chênes des dombes donnaient des truffes ou des cêpes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pour les glands ça tombe


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Décembre 2002)

Bon finalement il n'y avait pas foule 3 pelos de macgé noyés par les gones du mac


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2002)

C'est pa grave, l'ambiance des Gones est là pour compenser. Encore une fois il y avait foule (pas loin de 40 personnes) et les derniers sont partis à 01H00 du matin ...

En tous ces Titanium ça donne envie à pas mal de gens ...


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * Bon finalement il n'y avait pas foule 3 pelos de macgé noyés par les gones du mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bah oui on le sait que les aes lyonnaises sont maudites et limitées à trois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




même à Amiens on fait mieux sans s'organiser (je peux même essayer à Saint Quentin).


----------



## nekura (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* C'est pa grave, l'ambiance des Gones est là pour compenser. Encore une fois il y avait foule (pas loin de 40 personnes) et les derniers sont partis à 01H00 du matin ...

En tous ces Titanium ça donne envie à pas mal de gens ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

L'ambiance était excellente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci melaure pour cette excellente soirée, et pour les pubs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je t'en ai pas parlé hier soir, mais je pense que les gones auront prochainement un nouveau membre 





 (rabatteur, va !)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai une grosse montagne de boulot qui m'attend aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ah bah oui on le sait que les aes lyonnaises sont maudites et limitées à trois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




même à Amiens on fait mieux sans s'organiser (je peux même essayer à Saint Quentin). 
















*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah la provoc à deux balles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as pas bien compris Alèm : à Lyon tu as tous les mardi une AES d'environ 40 personnes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez me chercher le goudron et les plumes...

Non sinon c'est vrai c'était sympa cette petite sauterie les gones étaient bien agréables...

Et puis les Titanium comme le 1 GHz de Nekura ça fait envie...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

 à Lyon tu as tous les mardi une AES d'environ 40 personnes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>

Et ça s'appelle "les gones du Mac",y aurait pas comme une confusion là !!

*Je vous rappelle que l'AES était le 23 Nov au Chanteclerc !!!*

On était pas quarante,il n'y avait pas de Lyonnais,mais on à quand même mis une table en réseau avec iBook et TiBook *!!!*
Et on était connectés sur MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Non au plagiat !!*


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2002)

Tu parles de plagiat ? Les Gones du Mac se réunissent tous les mardi soir depuis plus de 12 ans !!! Mcg2 n'éxistait pas encore !!!

Et il n'y a que des Lyonnais en plus ! OK ce n'est pas une AES mais une vraie réunion de mac-users.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je renouvelle donc mon invitation a venir découvrir le club dans 15 jours, d'autant plus que ce sera pour une grosse baston sous Unreal Tournament ... (machine perso obligatoire)


----------



## Onra (5 Décembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Je renouvelle donc mon invitation a venir découvrir le club dans 15 jours, d'autant plus que ce sera pour une grosse baston sous Unreal Tournament ... (machine perso obligatoire)  *



Cette fois-ci j'en serais. Je suis déjà en train de chauffer mon iBook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais tous vous exterminer


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Et il n'y a que des Lyonnais en plus ! OK ce n'est pas une AES mais une vraie réunion de mac-users.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et vous n'êtes pas capable de vous bouger le cul pour aller à une AES 

comme scarabée, je vous rappelle qu'il ya eu une AES et que vous vous êtes tous dégonflés 

alors allez au gones du mac, j'en suis content pour vous mais ne venez pas me parler de communauté mac après mais plutot de communauté de limaces


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Ah la provoc à deux balles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as pas bien compris Alèm : à Lyon tu as tous les mardi une AES d'environ 40 personnes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

tu te garderas le goudon et les plumes pour toi-même 

tu confonds AES et AUG va chez l'ophtalmo


----------



## ApplePie (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu te garderas le goudon et les plumes pour toi-même 

tu confonds AES et AUG va chez l'ophtalmo   *<hr /></blockquote>
tu fais marcher la gomme ???
je répète ce que je disais :
toujours autant de tact, ce alèm !!
tu aurais dû faire le quai d'orsay !!


----------



## nato kino (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
venez pas me parler de communauté mac après*<hr /></blockquote>

Sur qu'une communauté où on se fait copieusement insulter, ça donne envie de venir...

_belle ouverture d'esprit !!_


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu fais marcher la gomme ???   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu sais, tu devrais inonder de ta grande sagesse et de ta grande intelligence (c'est noté là sur ton doctorat) des forums de couture ou de tricot (je suis sur que tu es un as du crochet) tu leur serais d'une grande utilité enfin je crois 

je suis une raclure rappelle-toi


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Sur qu'une communauté où on se fait copieusement insulter, ça donne envie de venir...

belle ouverture d'esprit !!






*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est sûr que tu es le premier à être ouvert d'esprit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me cherchez pas, je suis en forme


----------



## ApplePie (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu sais, tu devrais inonder de ta grande sagesse et de ta grande intelligence (c'est noté là sur ton doctorat) des forums de couture ou de tricot (je suis sur que tu es un as du crochet) tu leur serais d'une grande utilité enfin je crois 

je suis une raclure rappelle-toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
tout le monde n'est pas pro de pêche à la ligne !! pas un peu aigri le alèm ??
raclure de quel bois ??


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tout le monde n'est pas pro de pêche à la ligne !! pas un peu aigri le alèm ??
raclure de quel bois ??    *<hr /></blockquote>

aigri, non aigre peut-être mais aigri non surement pas 

raclure d'os surement voire raclure de murs le carmin est roi.


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Décembre 2002)

Alèm il va falloir te détendre un peu...

Bah ça va passer... il est un peu bougon l'ami Alèm ... encore une histoire sentimentale qui s'est mal terminée...


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
alors allez au gones du mac, j'en suis content pour vous mais ne venez pas me parler de communauté mac après mais plutot de communauté de limaces  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon y a surement des choses hors MacGé qui doivent te mettre de mauvaise humeur ... Pas la peine de discuter positivement dans ce cas ! Je ne veux pas brouiller les chose entre AUG, AES et MacGé. Les Mac-Users sont déjà rares, alors si en plus ils se disputent pour des enfantillage c'est bien dommage. D'autant qu'on est tous fier d'être sur mac ...

Quand à notre communauté de limace, elle est très active par ses démos chaque semaine, par nos liens avec Apple et certains éditeurs (sache qu'un éditeur de jeux nous à proposé de tester toutes ses futures sorties, et c'est plutôt sympa)

A plus tard


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Alèm il va falloir te détendre un peu...

Bah ça va passer... il est un peu bougon l'ami Alèm ... encore une histoire sentimentale qui s'est mal terminée...

*<hr /></blockquote>


sentimentale ?  ah non pas plus que aigri


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 

Bon y a surement des choses hors MacGé qui doivent te mettre de mauvaise humeur ... Pas la peine de discuter positivement dans ce cas ! *<hr /></blockquote>

justement je n'ai rien contre les AUG, elles ont leur raison d'être et de plus je connais et respecte ton attachement aux gones du mac.



			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> *elle est très active par ses démos chaque semaine, par nos liens avec Apple et certains éditeurs *



bah voila la différence, nous ne sommes pas militant (je ne critique pas le fait de l'être, je le suis ailleurs), nous ne sommes pas non plus associatif, nous sommes un groupe de potes (avec ses amours, ses coups de gueules, ses beuveries, ses amitiés réelles et voila) : nous utilisons le mac (et en sommes fiers) mais les AES servent surtout à rencontrer d'autres personnes, discuter avec elles et rigoler. c'est la continuation du bar.


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Décembre 2002)

la continuation du bar ? Par d'autres moyens, Façon Clausewitz ? 

De toutes façons utiliser un mac ou un grille-pain Seb c'est le même combat non...

Vanité...vanité des vanités...

Re: les mous du cul de Lyon

Ben alors Alèm qu'est-ce qui te chagrine pour dénigrer tout ce qui bouge si tu n'es ni frustré ni bougon ?


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* la continuation du bar ? Par d'autres moyens, Façon Clausewitz ? 

De toutes façons utiliser un mac ou un grille-pain Seb c'est le même combat non...

Vanité...vanité des vanités...

Re: les mous du cul de Lyon

Ben alors Alèm qu'est-ce qui te chagrine pour dénigrer tout ce qui bouge si tu n'es ni frustré ni bougon ?





*<hr /></blockquote>

une AES n'est pas une AUG


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2002)

Hiiihinnnnnnn (bruit de porte mal huilée) 

Bijouuuur.... Je cherche le SMG pour lui fouttre une BAFFE, l'avez pas vus passer ici  ? non ?  fo que je l'attrape ce puit à morve


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Décembre 2002)

une AES n'est pas une AUG  

C'est tout tout ça pour ça ?

Allez je vais t'envoyer un ou deux mp3 d' Alpha Blondy pour te détendre...


----------



## maousse (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* une AES n'est pas une AUG  

C'est tout tout ça pour ça ? *<hr /></blockquote>
eh oui, à une aes, il y a des gens qui se déplacent de plus ou moins loin pour ne pas rater l'occasion, c'est pas une partie d'UT tous les 15 jours que tu peux faire chez toi....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Tu parles de plagiat ? Les Gones du Mac se réunissent tous les mardi soir depuis plus de 12 ans !!! Mcg2 n'éxistait pas encore !!! *


Je ne vois pas le rapport ???!!! Dans AES il y a Sauvage (c'est tout l'intêret) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était le 23 et tous les intervenants de ce thread le savaient...
Je te cite :_Bien sur qu'on sera nombreux._


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />*
Et il n'y a que des Lyonnais en plus ! OK ce n'est pas une AES mais une vraie réunion de mac-users.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Zut je suis pas Lyonnais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<font color="purple">
Au sujet des "Gones du Mac".
Comme tu le demande sur le site des Gones,je t'ai fais un mail il y a 6 mois,
je desirais y assister.
J'attends toujours la reponse !!!   </font color> 

*Et comme je vois que c'est Maousse qui a posté le dernier,je vous rapelle qu'il a payé un Billet de TGV pour venir(de Marseille) vous rencontrer.
Finalement il a passé de 15 h à 21h enfermé au Chanteclerc à attendre   au cas où !!!*
J'ai simplement eu honte d'être impliqué dans cette galère !!
Je dois dire que j'ai fais 2 AES officielles à Paris,et,je n'y ai rencontré que des gens fabuleux,
je n'ai en aucun cas perçu de vanité,mais plutôt une grande humilité devant le savoir que chacun à son niveau peut apporter à l'autre.
Ainsi qu'une grande simplicité que j'avais peur de ne pas retrouver à Lyon.
Il faut bien se rendre à l'évidence,la simplicité était au rendez-vous à Lyon,mais pas les lyonnais 












Alors STOP

Je signale égualement que si ceux qui avaient dit qu'ils seraient là, avaient tout simplement prevenu.
(comme ont pu le faire Hegemonikon,et,Gribouille)
Nous aurions peut-être fait autre chose que de bloquer une grande table au Chanteclerc (qui refusait des clients)*!!!*


----------



## Onra (5 Décembre 2002)

Tu ne peux pas reprocher aux gens de ne pas avoir pu venir... surtout vu l'enthousiasme que cela créé lorsque qu'une AES est organisée. J'en déduit que tout un chacun avait une très bonne raison de se désister...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />* . J'en déduit que tout un chacun avait une très bonne raison de se désister...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
<font color="red">
Non justement personne n'a eu la correction de se *désister*,c'est bien là le probléme !!!  </font color> 

Un évident manque de respect pour ceux qui vous ont attendu pendant six heures,mais c'est pas grave,on s'habitue à tout


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2002)

Juste une constatation:

Selon l'expression consacrée"les absents ont toujours tord"

SAUF à LYON !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Tu parles de plagiat ? Les Gones du Mac se réunissent tous les mardi soir depuis plus de 12 ans !!! Mcg2 n'éxistait pas encore !!! *


Je ne vois pas le rapport ???!!! Dans AES il y a Sauvage (c'est tout l'intêret) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était le 23 et tous les intervenants de ce thread le savaient...
Je te cite :_Bien sur qu'on sera nombreux._


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />*
Et il n'y a que des Lyonnais en plus ! OK ce n'est pas une AES mais une vraie réunion de mac-users.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Zut je suis pas Lyonnais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<font color="purple">
Au sujet des "Gones du Mac".
Comme tu le demande sur le site des Gones,je t'ai fais un mail il y a 6 mois,
je desirais y assister.
J'attends toujours la reponse !!!   </font color> 

*Et comme je vois que c'est Maousse qui a posté le dernier,je vous rapelle qu'il a payé un Billet de TGV pour venir(de Marseille) vous rencontrer.
Finalement il a passé de 15 h à 21h enfermé au Chanteclerc à attendre   au cas où !!!*
J'ai simplement eu honte d'être impliqué dans cette galère !!
Je dois dire que j'ai fais 2 AES officielles à Paris,et,je n'y ai rencontré que des gens fabuleux,
je n'ai en aucun cas perçu de vanité,mais plutôt une grande humilité devant le savoir que chacun à son niveau peut apporter à l'autre.
Ainsi qu'une grande simplicité que j'avais peur de ne pas retrouver à Lyon.
Il faut bien se rendre à l'évidence,la simplicité était au rendez-vous à Lyon,mais pas les lyonnais 












Alors STOP

Je signale égualement que si ceux qui avaient dit qu'ils seraient là, avaient tout simplement prevenu.
(comme ont pu le faire Hegemonikon,et,Gribouille)
Nous aurions peut-être fait autre chose que de bloquer une grande table au Chanteclerc (qui refusait des clients)*!!!*


*Tu relis Onra,et,tu me dis où je reproche à des gens de n'avoir pu être là ,!!!!!!!!!!!
Et j'arrête de poster dans ce thread.CIAO *


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />
Alors STOP

<hr /></blockquote>

oui ! 

Sinon petit scarabé, tu nous as surement contacté (c'est le webmestre qui gère les contacts), mais je n'ai pas fait le lien entre ton pseudo et ton vrai nom ...


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Décembre 2002)

Allons la rancur ou l'insolence ne mènent nulle part...

*J'annonce solennellement une AES géante à Lyon le 8 décembre !*

Des centaines de milliers de gens dans les rues partout venus de Suisse d'Italie d'Allemagne ou du Japon pour célébrer dans la l'allégresse et la spiritualité la plus fervente leur amour du mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Il faudra juste trouver un moyen de prévenir tout le monde du pourquoi de leur venue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous promets des photos : vous verrez vous ne serez pas déçus : toutes les avenues bloquées les restaurants et les bars pleins...La circulation stoppée : des hordes sauvages sur les quais participant aux libations : la grande nuit de Walpurgis du mac ...

Venez tous , accourez ... rejoignez cette grande communion populaire où l'alcool coulera à flot sans jamais dissoudre le milieu maqueux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y aura un signe distinctif : les appartements remplis de maqueux en grande réunion confraternelle auront à leurs fenêtres des petites bougies appellées lampions... Il suffit de sonner et un frère vous ouvrira et vous invitera à la cérémonie...

Le grand soir est proche : fourbissez vos ibooks et titaniums !

Enfin ce jour est arrivé de la reconnaissance universelle...

Pleurez enfants vous avez retrouvé votre famille


----------



## nekura (5 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *J'annonce solennellement une AES géante à Lyon le 8 décembre !*



Arf... il a osé...


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Décembre 2002)

allez je cross-poste  ici


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Allons la rancur ou l'insolence ne mènent nulle part...

J'annonce solennellement une AES géante à Lyon le 8 décembre !
*<hr /></blockquote>

ah non, désolé, dans les AES, il y a une clause de non-concurrence et il y a déja une AES en Belgique le 7 décembre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_dommage !  essaye encore !_


----------

